# what are the pitbulls different blooslines



## RedPitbull15 (May 27, 2008)

im buying a pitbull soon and i needtpfind out all of the pitbull bloodlines anybody know where i cud find out or does anybody have the names and post sum pics


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How soon do you plan to buy a pup and have you researched any breeders yet?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. So your gonna get a pup. That cool. I was wondering tho have you had a pitbull before? Have you done reseach on the breed? Do you like the game style or this new fad of a pitbull low and wide? 

This board has lots of good info and great people to help you out.


----------



## RedPitbull15 (May 27, 2008)

yea i aint never had a pit before but im gettin a pit from my boy from down south..and many of my boys have pitbulls like blue nose and red noses but dats very popular in ct...but yea im moving in a couple of weeks so im thinkin of gettin 1 but i jus need sum info on different bloodlines and different types of pitbulls


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Way too many different bloodlines to name them all. What exactly are you interested in as far as type goes? Gotta narrow it down a little bit.


----------



## RedPitbull15 (May 27, 2008)

i want a blue nose or a red nose pitbull but i live in ct so there hard to find but does anybody know where i cud look for pitbulls in ct like in the papper or wut..but yea i want a blue nose or a red nose pit


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Not familiar with CT. Sorry man. I would recommend avoiding the paper. You won't find a quality dog and a lot of people get screwed that way. You would be better off finding an ethical breeder in your area who will stand behind their pups. I'm sure there are some up that way. Just google the topic or you can search around here.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here you go. A few nice reds and blues here. young too. You might find what you're looking for.

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?breed=American+Staffordshire+Terrier&tmpl=&preview=1&exact=1&animal=Dog&preview=&zip=CT


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

RedPitbull15 said:


> i want a blue nose or a red nose pitbull but i live in ct so there hard to find but does anybody know where i cud look for pitbulls in ct like in the papper or wut..but yea i want a blue nose or a red nose pit


 Blue and red noses are just that the color of the nose they are not a type or different bloodline of APBT. There are plenty out there. Don't rush into things.

Learn about the Bloodlines and breeders that breed those lines and go from there.

Also finding a pup in the newspaper unless it is a rescue is not the best way to go about it.

Read the thread about finding a breeder. Or check out a good rescue there are thousands waiting for homes

The breeder's code of ethics

and the BYB threads and you will get a better understanding

Also see:
www.apbtconformation.com

Hope that helps


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

There are A LOT of bloodlines. Have you any idea what bloodline might interest you so that we can share our experience with that line? Any idea what traits (besides color) you might want in your dog so we can point you in the right direction?

These are some lines/breeders/dogs that you can research.............
this is just a portion of them, there are many out there

Alligator
Banjo
Battendorf
Bolio
Boogieman
Boudreaux
Boyles
Buck (STP's)
Bullyson
Carver
Chinaman
Clemmons
Corvino
Clouse
Colby
E. Crenshaw
Eli
Greenwood
Going light
Hammonds
Heinzl
Honeybunch
Jeep
Jimmy Boots
Jocko
Lonzo
Maloney
May Day
Mayfield
Midnight Cowboy
Mims
Nigerino
Norrod
Old Family Red Nose
Panther
Patrick
Rascal
Ratkovich
Red Baron
Red Boy
Riptide
Rocca
Six Bits
Stompanato
Snooty
Sorrells
Thibodeaux
TNT
Tombstone
Tonka
Turtlebuster
Watchdog
Virgil (OStevens)
Virgil (Gamblers)
Yellow
Zebo

Here are a few pics









This male has a lot of OFRN as well as Clouse









This female is a half sister to the above male (same sire) and her dam is Boudreaux









This male is Stratton Riptide LittleBoots/JimmyBoots/Barney w/ a little OFRN/Bolio









This male is Battendorf/Hammonds heavy Alligator









Now this female is Hammonds w/ a 1/4 Chinaman out









This female is RedBoy/Jocko/Bolio/Tombstone grand daughter of CH Butkus

















This female is Boogieman/Goinglight

I think there are some shows in CT or at least in neighboring states. Check out some that you can get too, there will be breeders there of course.


----------



## coco0889 (Feb 22, 2006)

Research before you buy a dog.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

holy eff, thats alot of bloodlines.

can someone show and extremely different bloodline fromanother, just curious at the most different looking bloods out there


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> holy eff, thats alot of bloodlines.
> 
> can someone show and extremely different bloodline fromanother, just curious at the most different looking bloods out there


what do you mean?

like a pic of one bloodline of pit that looks way different then another?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea thad be sweet, like still in the standards i guess, just at the opposite ends of breed


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh well I think if you compare some Zebo dogs to some a daughter of Machobuck you will see big different in struture, build, ect.


----------



## m.o.t (Jul 11, 2007)

*And remember*

And remember, you cannot tell from the looks of a pitty, what bloodline it is.

:cheers:


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bloodlines?*

There is a blood line that is always identifiable,,,,,the Old Family. No matter where they come from,what Kennel [I mean pure OFRN] not half or outcross. They are always very dark red,leggy,red to amber eyes[never blue like some folks think] and the sure give away is the very dark if not black toe nails.


----------



## BuckFan (Aug 8, 2008)

In Bob Hemphill's ads he said his dogs range anywhere from light buckskin red to dark liver red, brindle and silver brindle.

The OFRN dogs come in all conformation ranges from cobby Hemphill's Geronimo to the very rangy, leggy Apache Red Jake.

When you say pure OFRN are you talking about Wilder dogs? If you are you need to recheck his peds because Wilder almost ALWAYS outcrossed his OFRN dogs with other lines including Staffs. Anytime you outcross the offspring become combos of the two bloods and when you breed those outcrossed combos dogs together you further get away from the original blood of OFRN.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

BuckFan said:


> In Bob Hemphill's ads he said his dogs range anywhere from light buckskin red to dark liver red, brindle and silver brindle.
> 
> The OFRN dogs come in all conformation ranges from cobby Hemphill's Geronimo to the very rangy, leggy Apache Red Jake.
> 
> When you say pure OFRN are you talking about Wilder dogs? If you are you need to recheck his peds because Wilder almost ALWAYS outcrossed his OFRN dogs with other lines including Staffs. Anytime you outcross the offspring become combos of the two bloods and when you breed those outcrossed combos dogs together you further get away from the original blood of OFRN.


Yes and no you are correct about the outcrosses, and this is my opinion only. When you go back old school to the Geronimo dogs, the staffs where not just staffs only, the were game as hell and they were true pit dogs they shared the same genetic makeup as the some of the Geronimo type blood from OFRN bred dogs so all in all, they were APBT with the name AST, that is all, the UKC was built off of game dogs and many people confuse the PR with being staffies only but many people didn't want to adopt the name APBT. When they were crossing this blood into the OFRN, it was a cross of two bloods, yes, but the outcome was creating "hybrid vigor" within the OFRN bred type dogs. Also if you look at the true pool of genetics withing the AST and the APBT, the genetic pool is actually quite small in all reality. Lots of inbreeding and lines providing the same foundation dogs but with different last names owning the dogs, OFRN is one of the only lines where the genetic makeup was cornered and not tainted by other blood for the most part. Wilder wasn't breeding crap, he was keeping the line true and honest to the pit dogs. Prime example of losing the gameness and pit ability would be the Colby line of today, beautifully bred and conserved line but if you drop these dogs into the real situation over 95% of these dogs would fold under pressure because they haven't been tested the same way the were when John had the dogs 60+ years ago. With the OFRN you truly have to be in the circle of the dogs to understand the breeding practices they have kept and practice. I am not a OFRN fancier, just a pain in the butt who thinks he knows it all, LOL. I read to much about these dogs and this is just my two cents. Good day, not attacking you BUCK just my opinion of the breedings, I am not very familiar with OFRN, truly.

Also this is not a attack on the Cobly line and there is some out there still running this line and doing as they please with good results but because of the breeding practices they are far from the pit, not much better than seeing a game RE dog truthful, IMO. I would go to T.G. (chinaman) before the Colbys no offense to anyone. I do appreciate what the Colby family has done for the breed but just being truthful.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*OFRN Bloodlines*

I base my statement on the pedigrees of my dogs,,,I've established that at least 80%+ of my dogs peds come down from Hemphills Geronomo and Red Dixie. I believe no matter who's name,weather it's Sitz.Pruit,Wilder,Shumard or Woods, etc their dogs all come down from those Hemphill dogs. Geronimo and Red Dixie in turn come down from the lightner dogs. I've never heard that Wilder used Staffs,,that is news to me, I think something like that would have been more wide spread and if true I would never had gotten any Wilder dog. My friend Tommy Johnson,,,he's passed on,,,knew Wilder,Pruit,Morgan and High and every know OFRN breeder,,he never mentioned any thing derogatory about Wilder,,,he would have told me.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [221809] :: FLAMETREE JP'S RED TAKODA


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes. Take your time and research. I have watchdog cordero and merle. There's a lot to choose from.


----------



## BuckFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Ever since I came across Old Family Kennels website I have corresponding through email and I copy and pasted the responses to my post. This is the email from OFK.


Did that old Hemphill ad show up correctly? When I copied and pasted it wasn't quite as blurry as the original. I just wanted to show you in Hemphill's own words what colors his dogs came. You know I'm a stickler for correct history and how it should be told correctly.



I just got the copy and pasted responses to what you posted on that board. It seems some folks don't know their history of Hemphill dogs and the people who bred them...LOL!



Now Shadow was correct in saying some of the Staffs that were UKC registered were gamebred. Jo Fang which shows up in Wilder's Nikki wasn't gamebred and was a UKC show dog, this also goes for any dogs that have Martin Ceasar in their peds. Like I told you before check how Wilder bred Geronimo II and see how he was outcrossed almost everytime. If you are trying to preserve a bloodline you can't breed around one dog you have to breed within that bloodline. For example when we talked about your Machobuck/Miss Buck female and I told you that your female isn't a Maloney dog but a Maloney/Bolio/Redboy/Jocko dog. Notice in your peds Buck was outcrossed everytime he was bred making the offspring combos of the two bloods. Just like when Jeep was bred to Fanny making the offspring not Jeep dogs but Jeep/Redboy dogs. Same thing with what Wilder did because he bred to Clouse, Cole, Neblett, Red Devil, Colby and I'm sure there are a few I missed females bred to Geronimo II which made the offspring combos not Hemphill dogs. Wilder then bred those crossed dogs to other crossed G II offspring which further scrambled the original Hemphill blood. Alot of people can't see this or understand this because G II shows up a million times in their peds. When you look at my peds you notice after close inspection my dogs were bred within the Hemphill bloodline not around crossed dogs. Shadow was wrong when he said the crosses created hybrid vigor that might have been the hope but the females bred to G II were not big time pitdogs so what little vigor that was created wasn't enough, the reason why would be Wilder.



Wilder was born in 1898 and he received Geronimo and Red Dixie in 1967 from Hemphill so this made Wilder atleast 69 years old. Notice the pic of Wilder on G II's ped did Wilder look like a strapping specimen of a man? He was an old frail man that probably weighed 135-140lbs soaking wet with steel toed boots on...LOL! Do you really thing a man unable physically to roll, test, match let alone sepreate two dogs improved the dogs Hemphill left by breeding to average gamedogs? Now do you understand why G II was untested?...BINGO Wilder owned him! I'm going to cut G II some slack because he was bred by Hemphill and represented 40 years of Hemphill's breeding. Remember all it takes is a couple of generations of breeding untested dogs and curs and the % of gamedogs will drop, keep doing it and you might as well start breeding poodles because you will probably get the same % of gamedogs. Wilder wasn't the only breeder who received pure Hemphill dogs from Hemphill before he died. Maloney got a female and what did he breed her to?...Ch.Toot. Maloney was able to produce Ch.Slasher with this breeding. Fitzwater got a female and then bred her to Ch.Goldie(3/4 Lightner) and then bred a daughter back to Ch.Goldie. Notice how real dogmen bred the dogs and what they bred to...CHAMPION pit dogs! Do you think that created hybrid vigor?...LOL! Notice in my dogs who Maud was bred to...Ch.Spike ROM. Notice in the Wilder peds where are the champions or winners Wilder bred to...BINGO! Wilder dogs could have been improved but with a little research it's obvious what Wilder's motive was $$$$$. I guess he needed the money to supplement his World War I pension. When you get a chance look at the House Of Bull OFRN board and where BillyT went to Wilder's yard, that says it all.



FlameTree was incorrect on a few things. None of his dogs are 80% Hemphill and looking at that ped he posted I would say ballpark high 60's because Legacy is 70% Hemphill. Without breaking down the peds I think she carries the highest % of Hemphill blood. What's more important is look at all the crosses in that ped which scrambles and adds other bloodlines to the mix further getting away from the Hemphill blood. There is no reason with being able to see your pedigrees 50 generations back not to know the %. Hell there are 20+ year breeders like Heavy who haven't quite figured it out either...LOL! FlameTree contacted me in order to use some info from my site they seemed polite and I complimented them on their website. FlameTree was correct most of the blood comes down from Hemphill but make no mistake they aren't Hemphill dogs. The names he mentioned and some I knew well and trust me some shouldn't even clip a lead on a gamedog and some damn sure didn't know what a gamedog acted like...LOL! 



When dealing with OFRN breeders just ask yourself one ? Do they breed to the same standards Lightner or Hemphill did?



Like I told you in my last email anytime you want to breed that Machobuck female to Danger let me know. I won't charge you a stud fee and depending on the litter one or two pups in return. The way I look at it you are saving me money because I was gonna breed to Machobuck.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bow to your knowledge!!*

Well what can I say,,I bow to your knowledge! But I still am proud in my attempt to keep the line true. I am not as knowlegdable as you but I based my precentage of purity on 8/10 of the dogs in the
pedigree come down from Geronimo/Red Dixie,,compared to alot of b

reeders out there that's saying alot. I will not say I'm a "dog man", I'm just a man that is trying to maintain a line created by great breeders. I have never claimed that these are my dogs, yes I own them but they were created by those before me. Hopefully before I pass on I can get the 
dogs in my care on track and those after me can continue the legacy. The best I can do is breed healthy,good tempered dogs. I can not claim that my dogs can kick all other dogs asses, I will never sacrafice my dogs but I have seen what these dogs can do in the few kennel accidents that have happened. Hemphill died many years back and true there have been many others after him but I feel that the people I recieved my dogs from did a great job in continuing this line. I honour them, so forgive my ignorance, I have done the best can with what has been left behind. I can say this the pedigrees of my dogs are honest it is what it is without imbellishment.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Are you talking about the same MACHOBUCK from OpenHouse Kennels?


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never heard of macho Buck or Open House kennels?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You have never heard of Macobuck? He was overseas for quite some time but was back stateside breeding 2 years ago. Ran into him at a ADBA show in GA trying to WP the dog!

Are you talking about this one

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63814] :: EVOLUTION KENNELS MACHOBUCK


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's me showing Gr Ch Machobuck at the same show 










He was not conditioned at the time maybe 10lbs over weight :hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was the show! Isnt that the way it goes Marty, you quit working and start breeding you tend to put on some weight! Sounds like marriage


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL you got that right


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's him!! I thought a spanish guy had him? Am I wrong? He sounded like he was putting him out there at show a few times.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

No the owner was not spanish


----------



## BuckFan (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW Marty I have never seen that pic of Macho. I'm so jealous I wish i could have been on the other end of that lead. I feel so lucky to have a female off a once in a lifetime dog. Marty in person was he all that?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep he was a bulldog


----------

